# Quit my job to explore music



## Banter Shack

Hey everyone, 

I'm Steven and 7 months ago, I whimsically bought my first guitar. Been hooked from the first strum - a badly executed E major from the beginning of Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth". 

Anyway, I've quit my job and I'm now gonna try and devote the rest of my life to making music and writing about the journey to fame. Well, the journey to some impoverished stage that's in severe danger of collapsing from woodworm. Will still be worth it. 

Anyway, I'm here to pick your brains for the rest of my life. I've been on this site for 24 hours and the reception so far has been incredible. 

Thanks a million!


----------



## ricksdisconnected




----------



## StrummerJoe

Whimsical isn't the adjective I would use. A good one might be *BOLD*.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

StrummerJoe said:


> Whimsical isn't the adjective I would use. A good one might be *BOLD*.
> 
> Good luck and welcome!




premature maybe?


----------



## StrummerJoe

ricksdisconnected said:


> premature maybe?


Probably, but I wanted to be encouraging rather than discouraging.

It sure is an uphill road he's going to be pushing that car up. I'd keep my job so I'd at least have the gas money to get up that hill a little easier.


----------



## lespaul339




----------



## ricksdisconnected

StrummerJoe said:


> Probably, but I wanted to be encouraging rather than discouraging.
> 
> It sure is an uphill road he's going to be pushing that car up. I'd keep my job so I'd at least have the gas money to get up that hill a little easier.




hundreds of musicians ive met over the yrs. never 1 suggested that as a option, never 1
the biggest piece of advice i got was to have something to fall back on.


----------



## fitz

Welcome to the asylum!
We're open 24/7/365.
I think you'll fit right in.


----------



## StrummerJoe

ricksdisconnected said:


> hundreds of musicians ive met over the yrs. never 1 suggested that as a option, never 1
> the biggest piece of advice i got was to have something to fall back on.


Well, what can you say? I remember some of my youth and thinking I could just go for it too. Found out otherwise.

Hope @Banter Shack has a backup plan.

I know I didn't. lol


----------



## PelliX

There is a fine line between brilliance and stupidity which is defined only by success. I wish you the best of luck, though!


----------



## AlvisX

lespaul339 said:


>




Many a life story ...... I don't look at that song with too much sarcasm , never did


----------



## Obi Plexi-nobi

If your old job sucked, it's likely a smart move- It's EASY right now to find another low-paying job that sucks if you change your mind, or if it doesn't work out... Find a GF with a job who 'believes in your dream' & will support you for a while...


----------



## StrummerJoe

Obi Plexi-nobi said:


> If your old job sucked, it's likely a smart move- It's EASY right now to find another low-paying job that sucks if you change your mind, or if it doesn't work out... Find a GF with a job who 'believes in your dream' & will support you for a while...


What do you call a guitar player with no girlfriend?

Homeless.

ba da duh.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Obi Plexi-nobi said:


> Find a GF with a job who 'believes in your dream' & will support you for a while...



yeah then she finds a new guy and takes 100% of your security when she drops you flat for a guy with his head on straight working a realistic plan for life betterment.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

well, it all depends...

maybe:

*he's independently wealthy & doesn't need a job...
*he's worked himself into retirement age & can enjoy it...
*he's figured out a way to live off the dole & pursue his dreams...
*maybe
*maybe
*maybe


----------



## paul-e-mann

Banter Shack said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm Steven and 7 months ago, I whimsically bought my first guitar. Been hooked from the first strum - a badly executed E major from the beginning of Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth".
> 
> Anyway, I've quit my job and I'm now gonna try and devote the rest of my life to making music and writing about the journey to fame. Well, the journey to some impoverished stage that's in severe danger of collapsing from woodworm. Will still be worth it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to pick your brains for the rest of my life. I've been on this site for 24 hours and the reception so far has been incredible.
> 
> Thanks a million!


I have a good feeling about this, I think you will be successful.


----------



## Banter Shack

Dogs of Doom said:


> well, it all depends...
> 
> maybe:
> 
> *he's independently wealthy & doesn't need a job...
> *he's worked himself into retirement age & can enjoy it...
> *he's figured out a way to live off the dole & pursue his dreams...
> *maybe
> *maybe
> *maybe


You've pretty much nailed it...except I'm nowhere near retirement age.


----------



## Banter Shack

I didn't realise how outlandish my post must have come across. So just to clarify a few things: 

- I've worked my ass off for years and have enough savings to get by comfortably for another few years. 
- I work freelance.
- I would be happy making 10 quid a day busking near a Tesco entrance...as long as someone thought I was homeless and bought me a sandwich too!


----------



## StrummerJoe

Banter Shack said:


> I didn't realise how outlandish my post must have come across. So just to clarify a few things:
> 
> - I've worked my ass off for years and have enough savings to get by comfortably for another few years.
> - I work freelance.
> - I would be happy making 10 quid a day busking near a Tesco entrance...as long as someone thought I was homeless and bought me a sandwich too!


Phew! Glad you got it covered - enjoy yourself!


----------



## AlvisX

< I quit my job to "explore" music in 1993....look where it took me


----------



## Banter Shack

StrummerJoe said:


> Phew! Glad you got it covered - enjoy yourself!


Not that I'm not prone to taking the occasional risk. Besides, there's only 70 million active guitarists in the world. How hard can it be?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Banter Shack said:


> Not that I'm not prone to taking the occasional risk. Besides, there's only 70 million active guitarists in the world. How hard can it be?


Just pack a sandwich the first day just to be safe.


----------



## hpharley90

welcome.......good luck.....


----------



## TheToneDig

Man, I will tell you this much. I know people that quit their jobs which earned quite a bit to become musicians and you know how they earn even more?

Weddings!

If you want to be a photographer and make some money, do you know what you do?

Weddings!

If you want to be a video camera person and make some money, do you know what you do?

Weddings!

That's your fallback if you don't make the big ticket.


----------



## Old Punker

Obi Plexi-nobi said:


> If your old job sucked, it's likely a smart move- It's EASY right now to find another low-paying job that sucks if you change your mind, or if it doesn't work out... Find a GF with a job who 'believes in your dream' & will support you for a while...


----------



## Old Punker

Banter Shack said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm Steven and 7 months ago, I whimsically bought my first guitar. Been hooked from the first strum - a badly executed E major from the beginning of Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth".
> 
> Anyway, I've quit my job and I'm now gonna try and devote the rest of my life to making music and writing about the journey to fame. Well, the journey to some impoverished stage that's in severe danger of collapsing from woodworm. Will still be worth it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to pick your brains for the rest of my life. I've been on this site for 24 hours and the reception so far has been incredible.
> 
> Thanks a million!



 Steven! I must admit, your post certainly caught my attention.

I hope you have a good wad of

set aside, since life can get very expensive.

You also may want to listen to this guy when you are confronted by the temptations around the R'nR lifestyle


----------



## ricksdisconnected

AlvisX said:


> < I quit my job to "explore" music in 1993....look where it took me




straight to the marshall forum.


----------



## Sapient

Hey, go for it. If you meet the right criteria you'll be taken care of all the way.


----------



## CloverGrass

Make another post in a year, talk is cheap...at a certain point of success in order to continue in the highly controlled music industry you will very likely have to be ethically and morally compromised in a way that may be beyond your wildest imagination.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

CloverGrass said:


> you will very likely have to be ethically and morally compromised in a way that may be beyond your wildest imagination.




hookers and blow.


----------



## Banter Shack

TheToneDig said:


> Man, I will tell you this much. I know people that quit their jobs which earned quite a bit to become musicians and you know how they earn even more?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> If you want to be a photographer and make some money, do you know what you do?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> If you want to be a video camera person and make some money, do you know what you do?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> That's your fallback if you don't make the big ticket.



Funny you mention weddings, actually. I'll be going back to Vietnam when this shitdemic is over. There's a wedding every five minutes over that way. Cheers for the tip!


----------



## Banter Shack

Old Punker said:


> Steven! I must admit, your post certainly caught my attention.
> 
> I hope you have a good wad of
> View attachment 95691
> set aside, since life can get very expensive.
> 
> You also may want to listen to this guy when you are confronted by the temptations around the R'nR lifestyle




I've got enough to get by for a while. Plus, i'll be going back to Vietnam as soon as this mess is over. Cost of living is roughly a quarter of the UK.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

TheToneDig said:


> Man, I will tell you this much. I know people that quit their jobs which earned quite a bit to become musicians and you know how they earn even more?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> If you want to be a photographer and make some money, do you know what you do?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> If you want to be a video camera person and make some money, do you know what you do?
> 
> Weddings!
> 
> That's your fallback if you don't make the big ticket.


spoken like a guy who's never done weddings...

weddings are not for the faint of heart. I'd done many of them & unless I have a team, I will never do another one in my life...

a wedding can make or break you.

one bad bridezilla & you're ruined for life. They can own your house, car & any revenue for 3 lifetimes over...

No thanks!


----------



## nickfox




----------



## TheToneDig

Dogs of Doom said:


> spoken like a guy who's never done weddings...
> 
> weddings are not for the faint of heart. I'd done many of them & unless I have a team, I will never do another one in my life...
> 
> a wedding can make or break you.
> 
> one bad bridezilla & you're ruined for life. They can own your house, car & any revenue for 3 lifetimes over...
> 
> No thanks!



You are right. I wouldn't do one either and yes it takes a team who knows exactly what they are doing and because it is customized by what people want, you have to be able to cater to their needs on the spot. However, when it comes to getting paid somewhat on regular basis for a job, I think your chances here stand a bit better than finding venues that will take your band in and give you enough money to live from professionally. The competition there seems higher whereas because weddings are what they are, you can probably find an opening for a position within the reach of a few contacts. Nobody said it was going to be easy, but maybe easier than making the big-ticket or even medium-ticket show. 

BTW, what happened with a bad Bridezilla? They sued because they thought you ruined the wedding or something? Can they win in that sort of thing?


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Banter Shack said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm Steven and 7 months ago, I whimsically bought my first guitar. Been hooked from the first strum - a badly executed E major from the beginning of Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth".
> 
> Anyway, I've quit my job and I'm now gonna try and devote the rest of my life to making music and writing about the journey to fame. Well, the journey to some impoverished stage that's in severe danger of collapsing from woodworm. Will still be worth it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to pick your brains for the rest of my life. I've been on this site for 24 hours and the reception so far has been incredible.
> 
> Thanks a million!


Welcome to the MF. 
Damn I wish I was good enough to quit my day job. 
Good luck on your musical journey. When you make the big time, don’t forget us the little people!


----------



## kinleyd

Banter Shack said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm Steven and 7 months ago, I whimsically bought my first guitar. Been hooked from the first strum - a badly executed E major from the beginning of Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth".
> 
> Anyway, I've quit my job and I'm now gonna try and devote the rest of my life to making music and writing about the journey to fame. Well, the journey to some impoverished stage that's in severe danger of collapsing from woodworm. Will still be worth it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to pick your brains for the rest of my life. I've been on this site for 24 hours and the reception so far has been incredible.
> 
> Thanks a million!


aboard new MF'er! Good luck and keep us posted here - I look forward to keeping up with your musical journey!


----------



## PelliX

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Damn I wish I was good enough to quit my day job.



I dunno. Not that I would be able to make a living from it, but I was offered a record contract for producing other kinds of music back in the day when I was about 18 or 19. I was honored, but turned it down. I reckoned that I wouldn't be comfortable selling my 'artistic' side. I'm an engineer and very happy doing that day in, day out. Music is the only thing that I do with the other half of my brain. 

Would I play for money? Sure. Would I want to pursue a career doing that? I don't think so. I admire people that do, though. If you get to do what you love doing and get paid for it, that's a win/win, right.


----------



## Banter Shack

CloverGrass said:


> Make another post in a year, talk is cheap...at a certain point of success in order to continue in the highly controlled music industry you will very likely have to be ethically and morally compromised in a way that may be beyond your wildest imagination.



I'm not really interested in mainstream success. In fact, I'm repulsed by crass commercialism.


LiveeviL2000 said:


> Welcome to the MF.
> Damn I wish I was good enough to quit my day job.
> Good luck on your musical journey. When you make the big time, don’t forget us the little people!



Don't get me wrong, I'm just about good enough to play around a campfire at the moment. However, playing the guitar makes me feel happier than anything else I've ever done. I'm playing for around 6 hours a day at the moment, but want to be playing 10 hours + from the start of next year.


----------



## Banter Shack

kinleyd said:


> aboard new MF'er! Good luck and keep us posted here - I look forward to keeping up with your musical journey!


 I'm gonna be blogging and podcasting about my journey as I'm setting up interviews with experienced musicians and teachers, etc, in order to gain valuable insight firsthand. Am I allowed to post links to my content on this forum or will I be penalised?


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> I dunno. Not that I would be able to make a living from it, but I was offered a record contract for producing other kinds of music back in the day when I was about 18 or 19. I was honored, but turned it down. I reckoned that I wouldn't be comfortable selling my 'artistic' side. I'm an engineer and very happy doing that day in, day out. Music is the only thing that I do with the other half of my brain.
> 
> Would I play for money? Sure. Would I want to pursue a career doing that? I don't think so. I admire people that do, though. If you get to do what you love doing and get paid for it, that's a win/win, right.


 This statement pretty much sums up my ambitions.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Banter Shack said:


> I'm gonna be blogging and podcasting about my journey as I'm setting up interviews with experienced musicians and teachers, etc, in order to gain valuable insight firsthand. Am I allowed to post links to my content on this forum or will I be penalised?


WELCOME TO THE FORUM 
And good luck with your journey.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Old Punker

Banter Shack said:


> Funny you mention weddings, actually. I'll be going back to Vietnam when this shitdemic is over. There's a wedding every five minutes over that way. Cheers for the tip!



I don't know much about Vietnam, but isn't the UK (or the USA) a little closer to the center of the musical universe than Vietnam?


----------



## Old Punker

TheToneDig said:


> You are right. I wouldn't do one either and yes it takes a team who knows exactly what they are doing and because it is customized by what people want, you have to be able to cater to their needs on the spot. However, when it comes to getting paid somewhat on regular basis for a job, I think your chances here stand a bit better than finding venues that will take your band in and give you enough money to live from professionally. The competition there seems higher whereas because weddings are what they are, you can probably find an opening for a position within the reach of a few contacts. Nobody said it was going to be easy, but maybe easier than making the big-ticket or even medium-ticket show.
> 
> BTW, what happened with a bad Bridezilla? They sued because they thought you ruined the wedding or something? Can they win in that sort of thing?



Who wants to play pop music, top 40, or polkas (Yikes!) , when you'd rather be playing Rock?

I thought the biggest danger at a wedding is having drunks puking on your gear or maybe crashing into your van while you are tearing down.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I quit my truck driving job when I was 23,
I wanted to pursue music, in one month I became a carpenter, and I still am a carpenter 40 years later.
And most of you have seen a number of my attempts to actually play. As they are all over this forum.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## TheToneDig

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I quit my truck driving job when I was 23,
> I wanted to pursue music, in one month I became a carpenter, and I still am a carpenter 40 years later.
> And most of you have seen a number of my attempts to actually play. As they are all over this forum.
> Cheers
> Mitch



If it's good enough for Jesus then it's good enough for Mitch. 

I see no reason why you couldn't rip along with the best of them Mitch. Your stoner rock sounds are one bong away from sounding like SLEEP.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheToneDig said:


> If it's good enough for Jesus then it's good enough for Mitch.
> 
> I see no reason why you couldn't rip along with the best of them Mitch. Your stoner rock sounds are one bong away from sounding like SLEEP.



Thank you buddy that’s an awesome compliment..
Cheers to more


Mitch


----------



## Banter Shack

Old Punker said:


> I don't know much about Vietnam, but isn't the UK (or the USA) a little closer to the center of the musical universe than Vietnam?



As I mentioned earlier, mainstream success doesn't interest me. Besides, it typically helps to be young to reach for those stars. I'm almost 35. The wedding comments have given me plenty to think about, though. Of course, it will be a while yet before I can buss out "Tears In Heaven" convincingly.


----------



## Trident

*“MITCH” *


----------



## StrummerJoe

Banter Shack said:


> I'm not really interested in mainstream success. In fact, I'm repulsed by crass commercialism.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm just about good enough to play around a campfire at the moment. However, playing the guitar makes me feel happier than anything else I've ever done. I'm playing for around 6 hours a day at the moment, but want to be playing 10 hours + from the start of next year.


10+ hours seems excessive and you could be setting yourself up for injury. Then what happens if you injure yourself? You can't play!

Six hours is plenty.

In my youth I used to play up to 8 hours a day, but then I started having troubles with my wrist on my fretting hand and forearm/elbow on my picking arm. I eased back on how much I played and the issues went away.

Good luck!


----------



## StrummerJoe

Old Punker said:


> I don't know much about Vietnam, but isn't the UK (or the USA) a little closer to the center of the musical universe than Vietnam?


Only OUR musical world. They have their own scenes and worlds in Asia.


----------



## StrummerJoe

Old Punker said:


> I thought the biggest danger at a wedding is having drunks puking on your gear or maybe crashing into your van while you are tearing down.



You take that same risk at a dive bar or club.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

StrummerJoe said:


> Only OUR musical world. They have their own scenes and worlds in Asia.




yeah the are still into 50/60 retro over there. might be a good opportunity come to think of it. 
but at that age i wouldnt have quit my job by any stretch.


----------



## StrummerJoe

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah the are still into 50/60 retro over there. might be a good opportunity come to think of it.
> but at that age i wouldnt have quit my job by any stretch.


There's a lot of diverse stuff going on over in Asia. Some it pretty awesome. There's some really strange stuff going on too.

Lots of diversity musicaly.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

StrummerJoe said:


> There's a lot of diverse stuff going on over in Asia. Some it pretty awesome. There's some really strange stuff going on too.
> 
> Lots of diversity musicaly.




yeah bro. i see a lot of their guitar shops on youtube. 
some of the most guitar dense stores ive ever seen too. 
like meseums


----------



## StrummerJoe

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah bro. i see a lot of their guitar shops on youtube.
> some of the most guitar dense stores ive ever seen too.
> like meseums


Bigtime in Japan. They are obsessed with anything guitar and super obsessed about technical shredding.


----------



## Banter Shack

StrummerJoe said:


> 10+ hours seems excessive and you could be setting yourself up for injury. Then what happens if you injure yourself? You can't play!
> 
> Six hours is plenty.
> 
> In my youth I used to play up to 8 hours a day, but then I started having troubles with my wrist on my fretting hand and forearm/elbow on my picking arm. I eased back on how much I played and the issues went away.
> 
> Good luck!


Ah, much appreciated. Will definitely bear this in mind.


----------



## Banter Shack

ricksdisconnected said:


> yeah the are still into 50/60 retro over there. might be a good opportunity come to think of it.
> but at that age i wouldnt have quit my job by any stretch.


I haven't quit my job to try and make it as a musician, per se. I'm almost certain I wouldn't stand a chance. Most of my work experience is in copywriting, so I have started a blog to document my journey into music. I feel confident that I can make a modest income from my website within the next couple of years.


----------



## Australian

Banter Shack said:


> This statement pretty much sums up my ambitions.



There’s only one person on this forum who made it in music-AlvisX.
All other advice is to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Australian said:


> All other advice is to be taken with a grain of salt.


even this...

...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Banter Shack said:


> I haven't quit my job to try and make it as a musician, per se. I'm almost certain I wouldn't stand a chance. Most of my work experience is in copywriting, so I have started a blog to document my journey into music. I feel confident that I can make a modest income from my website within the next couple of years.




light that fire under your azz and go get it done bro.


----------



## Banter Shack

ricksdisconnected said:


> light that fire under your azz and go get it done bro.


All over it!


----------



## JemmyBrihm

Reading your message, I saw myself from ten years ago.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

JemmyBrihm said:


> Reading your message, I saw myself from ten years ago.




has it worked out for you?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ricksdisconnected said:


> has it worked out for you?


It will never work for me.
I changed occupations about 40 years ago, and I am no closer than I was then.


----------



## Yam the Bomb

We you know the old saying: What’s the sure way for a guitarist to end up with a million dollars? 
Start with three million dollars.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Yam the Bomb said:


> We you know the old saying: What’s the sure way for a guitarist to end up with a million dollars?
> Start with three million dollars.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Banter Shack said:


> All over it!


Just checking out this thread again, are you famous yet? Its been over a month...


----------



## LRT#1

pedecamp said:


> Just checking out this thread again, are you famous yet? Its been over a month...


----------



## tce63

Yam the Bomb said:


> We you know the old saying: What’s the sure way for a guitarist to end up with a million dollars?
> Start with three million dollars.


----------



## Banter Shack

pedecamp said:


> Just checking out this thread again, are you famous yet? Its been over a month...


I wrote my own version of Rudolf The Rednosed Reindeer.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> I wrote my own version of Rudolf The Rednosed Reindeer.



So maybe not double platinum yet, but I'm all for a listen - what do you say? 

Heck, if it's any good, I can expand my 'collection of Christmas songs I like' to 2, still not knocking Slade off #1...


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> So maybe not double platinum yet, but I'm all for a listen - what do you say?
> 
> Heck, if it's any good, I can expand my 'collection of Christmas songs I like' to 2, still not knocking Slade off #1...



Sure, I would love to send it to you. What kind of membership do I need to allow me to share my own content? I contacted the admin about this recently, but I haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> Sure, I would love to send it to you. What kind of membership do I need to allow me to share my own content? I contacted the admin about this recently, but I haven't received a reply yet.



People generally use Youtube or soundcloud and post a link... whatever works for you, mate.


----------



## Banter Shack

Actually, I was more worried about being penalised by Marshall Forum in some way for sharing links to my own stuff lol. Anyway, here goes. If the admins are displeased, I'm happy to upgrade my membership to the appropriate level.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> Actually, I was more worried about being penalised by Marshall Forum in some way for sharing links to my own stuff lol. Anyway, here goes. If the admins are displeased, I'm happy to upgrade my membership to the appropriate level.




Are you kidding me? Lots of people post themselves doodling around.. let's have a listen, then.


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> Are you kidding me? Lots of people post themselves doodling around.. let's have a listen, then.



Ah right. I'm still new to this forum, not to mention the guitar itself. As it happens, I wanted to use a fingerpicking technique in this song, but it was too difficult to get everything - vocals, chords, individual notes, rhythm, etc - to sound decent together. Such obstacles will hopefully be a thing of the past by this time next year!


----------



## Banter Shack

I see you're obviously a Keith Richards fan. My mate wants to lend me his book. I've refused for now as I've got a dozen new purchases I'm trying to power through.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> I see you're obviously a Keith Richards fan. My mate wants to lend me his book. I've refused for now as I've got a dozen new purchases I'm trying to power through.



There are very, very few people I would ever admit to being a fan of or consider hanging on my wall. Keith Richards is indeed one of that very small group, not just for his music but his style and attitude. A legend and one of the coolest guys ever, if you ask me. A lot of his stuff lends to the beginner by being quite simple, and yet it's hard to get right. I like that sort of material and challenge. 



Banter Shack said:


> Ah right. I'm still new to this forum, not to mention the guitar itself. As it happens, I wanted to use a fingerpicking technique in this song, but it was too difficult to get everything - vocals, chords, individual notes, rhythm, etc - to sound decent together. Such obstacles will hopefully be a thing of the past by this time next year!



Well, there's no shame in recording the guitar and layering the voice over it - it's a lot easier to do them separately. Doing both at once will result from practice, all good.



Banter Shack said:


>




So, I watched it. You look pretty confident for a beginner, that's a good thing (to a degree of course )! I'm a bit critical and fearfully honest, so take this with your preferred amount of salt. I wasn't impressed by the guitar or the singing. The lyrics, although amusing, didn't really leave a lasting impression, either. I do however think you have something recognizable which you might be able to exploit. Carry on practicing and don't be shy to put a little 'studio shine' on the voice and/or guitar. You might not be scoring a big record contract soon but I can picture you doing pub gigs with the right material - as long as you're having fun, it's good!


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> There are very, very few people I would ever admit to being a fan of or consider hanging on my wall. Keith Richards is indeed one of that very small group, not just for his music but his style and attitude. A legend and one of the coolest guys ever, if you ask me. A lot of his stuff lends to the beginner by being quite simple, and yet it's hard to get right. I like that sort of material and challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's no shame in recording the guitar and layering the voice over it - it's a lot easier to do them separately. Doing both at once will result from practice, all good.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I watched it. You look pretty confident for a beginner, that's a good thing (to a degree of course )! I'm a bit critical and fearfully honest, so take this with your preferred amount of salt. I wasn't impressed by the guitar or the singing. The lyrics, although amusing, didn't really leave a lasting impression, either. I do however think you have something recognizable which you might be able to exploit. Carry on practicing and don't be shy to put a little 'studio shine' on the voice and/or guitar. You might not be scoring a big record contract soon but I can picture you doing pub gigs with the right material - as long as you're having fun, it's good!



Thanks a lot for your feedback. As it happens, I take negative feedback far better than compliments as this is what drives me more. I appreciate that my guitaring still sucks - which is irritating because I practice for hours every day. And I've not sung properly since I was 13 so I know there's a long road to go yet. Am I right in assuming that my guitar playing was less than impressive for the following reasons:

1) Bad chord execution (muted/buzzing strings, wrong technique, etc)
2) Sloppy chord transitions
3) Inadequate timing, stiff

Additionally, would you mind elaborating on the 'something reognisable' part?

Your feedback so far has kinda made my day already. Thanks a million!


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback. As it happens, I take negative feedback far better than compliments as this is what drives me more. I appreciate that my guitaring still sucks - which is irritating because I practice for hours every day. And I've not sung properly since I was 13 so I know there's a long road to go yet. Am I right in assuming that my guitar playing was less than impressive for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Bad chord execution (muted/buzzing strings, wrong technique, etc)
> 2) Sloppy chord transitions
> 3) Inadequate timing, stiff



All three points you outlined may be applicable to some degree, but I think 'stiff' is perhaps the main one there - add a little swing and flair here and there - it makes up for lot of snafus. Whether a note is wrong is always defined by the note you play after it. Not quite sure who said that right now, but I agree. 



Banter Shack said:


> Additionally, would you mind elaborating on the 'something reognisable' part?
> 
> Your feedback so far has kinda made my day already. Thanks a million!



I'm not quite sure that I can put my finger on it, but you have a certain, uhm.... how do I put this, 'character'... I have the same apparently. People like me or dislike me, but they always have an opinion, and they tend to remember me. It's like a way of provoking a response instead of just being immediately forgotten. Hard to describe, man.


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> All three points you outlined may be applicable to some degree, but I think 'stiff' is perhaps the main one there - add a little swing and flair here and there - it makes up for lot of snafus. Whether a note is wrong is always defined by the note you play after it. Not quite sure who said that right now, but I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure that I can put my finger on it, but you have a certain, uhm.... how do I put this, 'character'... I have the same apparently. People like me or dislike me, but they always have an opinion, and they tend to remember me. It's like a way of provoking a response instead of just being immediately forgotten. Hard to describe, man.



I'll take that, cheers. Aiming to put in a good five hours of practice every day from January 1st. At the moment, I'm just trying to figure out what kind of stuff I should be practicing. Although, I've been playing a lot, I've wasted a lot of time learning the wrong stuff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Banter Shack said:


> I'll take that, cheers. Aiming to put in a good five hours of practice every day from January 1st. At the moment, I'm just trying to figure out what kind of stuff I should be practicing. Although, I've been playing a lot, I've wasted a lot of time learning the wrong stuff.


I am the last person you should take advice from,, but I think your playing should be more fluid and relaxed, then it would not sound so forced , your voice will improve the more you use it.
Thanks for sharing 
Mitch


----------



## Banter Shack

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am the last person you should take advice from,, but I think your playing should be more fluid and relaxed, then it would not sound so forced , your voice will improve the more you use it.
> Thanks for sharing
> Mitch


Not at all, I'll take advice from any direction at all. I'm playing for 5 hours a day at the moment and want to start incorporating vocals into my routine more and more. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> Not at all, I'll take advice from any direction at all. I'm playing for 5 hours a day at the moment and want to start incorporating vocals into my routine more and more. Thanks for your feedback.



5 hours a day is a fair deal, that should keep the ball rolling. If you record any more, be sure to post it here - it's nice to see how someone 'evolves' over time.


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> 5 hours a day is a fair deal, that should keep the ball rolling. If you record any more, be sure to post it here - it's nice to see how someone 'evolves' over time.


As it happens, I've been trying to play barre chords for an hour a day and it has come back to bite me. I've hurt my wrist so I'm taking the day off today. Recording plenty of footage for my weekly video blog, though. Will keep you posted.


----------



## PelliX

Banter Shack said:


> As it happens, I've been trying to play barre chords for an hour a day and it has come back to bite me. I've hurt my wrist so I'm taking the day off today. Recording plenty of footage for my weekly video blog, though. Will keep you posted.



Ah yeah, be careful with that, apparently you can mess your wrists up badly if you push on too hard for too long... take some time for the theory, instead.  Often when you take a break and return, you make more progress that you did just grinding before. Also at 5 hours a day, you want to pay some attention to your posture and hand/wrist/finger positions. 

Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Banter Shack

PelliX said:


> Ah yeah, be careful with that, apparently you can mess your wrists up badly if you push on too hard for too long... take some time for the theory, instead.  Often when you take a break and return, you make more progress that you did just grinding before. Also at 5 hours a day, you want to pay some attention to your posture and hand/wrist/finger positions.
> 
> Keep on truckin'!



Great minds think alike; devoting more time to theory was the first thing I decided when I realised 5 hours of strenuous practice may be pushing it.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

PelliX said:


> Ah yeah, be careful with that, apparently you can mess your wrists up badly if you push on too hard for too long... take some time for the theory, instead.  Often when you take a break and return, you make more progress that you did just grinding before. Also at 5 hours a day, you want to pay some attention to your posture and hand/wrist/finger positions.
> 
> Keep on truckin'!



And with theory, you can find substitution chords, triads or 1/2 chords, for instance, for the barre chords you may be struggling with, or are causing you pain. That way you can keep practicing, learning and deal with barre chords over time.


----------



## PelliX

TXOldRedRocker said:


> And with theory, you can find substitution chords, triads or 1/2 chords, for instance, for the barre chords you may be struggling with, or are causing you pain. That way you can keep practicing, learning and deal with barre chords over time.



Very true. Still, learning to play barre chords is immensely handy. It's good to set such a goal and... uh... raise the _barre_ a little bit...


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

PelliX said:


> Very true. Still, learning to play barre chords is immensely handy. It's good to set such a goal and... uh... raise the _barre_ a little bit...



True, unless barre chords are hurting you. I had a friend, I promise not me, that lacked flexibility in his fretting hand. Barre chords and big stretches caused him a significant wrist injury. His doctor wanted to perform surgery. He was only 19 years old. Instead, he first rested, and then he avoided the "injuring" chords until he was ready. He got ready by doing stretching exercises every day and being sure he warmed up before playing. After a few months he was healed and gained the flexibility to resume barre and long stretches.


----------



## PelliX

TXOldRedRocker said:


> True, unless barre chords are hurting you. I had a friend, I promise not me, that lacked flexibility in his fretting hand. Barre chords and big stretches caused him a significant wrist injury. His doctor wanted to perform surgery. He was only 19 years old. Instead, he first rested, and then he avoided the "injuring" chords until he was ready. He got ready by doing stretching exercises every day and being sure he warmed up before playing. After a few months he was healed and gained the flexibility to resume barre and long stretches.



I hope you realize that what I said was mostly build-up to get in that horrible pun, right?


----------



## Redguitar

PelliX said:


> Whether a note is wrong is always defined by the note you play after it. Not quite sure who said that right now, but I agree.




Play a wrong note 3 more X, as you "intended"


Actually many would agree that improv playing is liberating and refreshing. Great for warmup and inspiration towards the next big hit!


----------



## PelliX

“It’s not the note you play that’s the wrong note – it’s the note you play afterwards that makes it right or wrong.”
-- Miles Davis 

There we go. Miles had a funny sense of humor.


----------



## Sapient

I haven't really followed this thread but it's quite interesting. Keep in mind that just because you've financed yourself a few years in this sort of "once in a lifetime" endeavor does not mean there is a rainbow and pot of gold at the end for you. There are payers here that have been playing 50 years, different instruments, singing, whatever and they are very good and at a professional level. Have been professional level more years than you've been around. The odds are not tilted for your special case, I hate to say.

There is something not right in your seeming to be different and not really seeing full reality here. The approach is very tooth fairy ..ish. Most likely nothing will come of this, if you look at the state of a "guitar/singer dude" these days. If you happened to get really good I would have said you could sat atop the loft at a Potbelly sandwich shop and entertained the lunch rush, but they axed that show years ago.

There are certain realities you are oblivious to and I can see it in what you say and do. It is irrational to be playing 10 hours a day while not realizing you can't speed up muscle memory and other factors related to learning and physical conditioning. It's also about the time away then coming back to it, you see.

Your goal is a website?

I'm not going to placate you because I'm on a vocal learning mission myself and I ask for truth from people. You in particular have a very long road ahead of you if you are trying to "make it" as or based on a fully accomplished "musician".

You may want to take advice from many here that have already been down the road you are just getting onto rather than tell them how things will result for you.

At any rate, do have fun.


----------

